# Happy Birthday and New Releases



## szukalski (Jul 1, 2022)

5 years, what a trip! Congrats!

With the tasty discount code available, are there any new releases or backlog items about to be available before the discount expires?

@PedalPCB - asking in thread vs DM in case there are others with the same question.


----------



## mybud (Jul 1, 2022)

Yes indeed, many congrats @PedalPCB. I started building at roughly the same time and came across your offerings by pure chance. While hanging on the Tayda site, I discovered your pre-drilled enclosures and thought those a very good idea, since my metalwork skills are pretty rudimentary (along with artistic ones, and a long list of other things needing improvement, which I’ll spare you for now). 

I seem to recall that this discovery was in 2021 sometime but since then I’ve built quite a sizeable number of PPCB offerings and enjoy them all. My current faves are the Caesar and Cepheid choruses but there are countless others that I will no doubt try in due course. Also, a very nice 😊 forum with all manner of earthly and interstellar interactions and apparently a very cool bunch of builders and general pedal folks. So, congrats and thanks for all you do for us DIY folks, much appreciated.


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2022)

I doubt the next restock will arrive before the 11th (the order hasn't been placed yet), but who knows, things could get extended.  

I still have a couple more to finish up before putting in the order.   I'm working towards a personal goal, 500 projects before the official 5 year mark. 

(2 more to go, 6 days remain, this should be a breeze)


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 1, 2022)

Robert said:


> I doubt the next restock will arrive before the 11th (the order hasn't been placed yet), but who knows, things could get extended.
> 
> I still have a couple more to finish up before putting in the order.   I'm working towards a personal goal, 500 projects before the official 5 year mark.
> 
> (2 more to go, 6 days remain, this should be a breeze)


Knock out an opamp buffer and an LPB-1. I saved you a week 🤣


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2022)

Actually none of the utility boards count towards the total so technically we've already passed the mark.

The LPB-1 is already done (and wasn't included in the count) so that's easy enough.

We have the Kliche Buffer incoming, which is a basic opamp boost, but I bet you want a breadboard-capable utility board?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 1, 2022)

Robert said:


> Actually none of the utility boards count towards the total so technically we've already passed the mark.
> 
> The LPB-1 is already done (and wasn't included in the count) so that's easy enough.
> 
> We have the Kliche Buffer incoming, which is a basic opamp boost, but I bet you want a breadboard-capable utility board?


Perhaps


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 1, 2022)

Robert said:


> I doubt the next restock will arrive before the 11th (the order hasn't been placed yet), but who knows, things could get extended.
> 
> I still have a couple more to finish up before putting in the order.   I'm working towards a personal goal, 500 projects before the official 5 year mark.
> 
> (2 more to go, 6 days remain, this should be a breeze)


Is the binaura already in the count? If it is, how about you add a quadraura— quadraphonic multi-effect utilizing 2 fv-1 chips 

maybe even an octaura— 4 fv-1s so you can do digital multieffects in 7.1 surround sound 😂😂😂


----------



## temol (Jul 1, 2022)

The 500th project should be something special


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> quadraphonic multi-effect utilizing 2 fv-1 chips



Well it wasn't quadraphonic, but ....


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 1, 2022)

Robert said:


> Well it wasn't quadraphonic, but ....
> 
> View attachment 28058


Any chance that’s the stereo deflector I suggested a while back? 😍

Edit: no dual gang pots— is it a Gen loss?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 1, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Any chance that’s the stereo deflector I suggested a while back? 😍
> 
> Edit: no dual gang pots— is it a Gen loss?


The new gen loss supposedly isn't fv-1


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2022)

Nah that's actually an older design that was never released, nothing new.

With the shortage (and cost) of FV-1 ICs I would probably just skip that one entirely and move on to a more powerful DSP if you need more horsepower than a single FV-1.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 1, 2022)

Robert said:


> Nah that's actually an older design that was never released, nothing new.
> 
> With the shortage (and cost) of FV-1 ICs I would probably just skip that one entirely and move on to a more powerful DSP if you need more horsepower than a single FV-1.


I’ve been looking into the fxcore a lot. Probably gonna order one and a dip adapter to start breadboarding with. I had a really cool chorus idea, but I think the FV1 is just a tad bit too weak to handle it at the capacity if like.


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2022)

Check out the Daisy Seed... you don't need any adapter, it'll plug right into the breadboard.

It's more than capable and you can control your relays, LEDs, and even support MIDI with no additional microcontrollers.

(And program in C rather than Asssembly)


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 1, 2022)

Robert said:


> Check out the Daisy Seed... you don't need any adapter, it'll plug right into the breadboard.
> 
> It's more than capable and you can control your relays, LEDs, and even support MIDI with no additional microcontrollers.
> 
> (And program in C rather than Asssembly)


Can the Daisy do tap tempo (and stereo)? I honestly hadn’t ever looked into the Daisy because they were always out of stock when I’d look and the Fx core seemed more powerful, but maybe I’ll have to pick up a terrarium and mess around a bit. I’ll do the FXcore too since it seems like the most capable diy-accessible chip for relatively low latency pitch effects, but I’d like to experiment with all of the options to some extent


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2022)

Ahhh, I take it you never heard the Super Daydream patch running on the Daisy....

__
		https://soundcloud.com/pedalpcb%2Fsuperdaydream

The Daisy can absolutely do tap tempo and stereo.   Think of it as an Arduino or Teensy on steroids with DSP functionality built in. 

I mean, it has enough onboard RAM for _10 minutes_ of delay time.   Yes, you can build a sampler / looper.

With all due respect to the FXcore, the Daisy kicks the s**t out of it in terms of processing power.    You don't need a development board either, it has a micro USB port right there on the module.    I bought an FXcore development board at release but since I got my hands on the Daisy I haven't even touched it.

Another bonus, all of the Daisy firmware is open source and schematics are available for all of the hardware.... the Seed, Patch, Petal, etc.  

It's all there.    You could just take your design over to an STM32 architecture if you wanted.


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2022)

I mean come on, check this out.  (Daisy powered)













						Aurora | Spectral Reverb | Eurorack Modular Synth — Qu-Bit Electronix
					

Reverb. Well...kind of.   Welcome to Aurora, a spectral reverb capable of a wide palette of sounds: from lush caverns and whale songs, to alien textures you've never created before. And likely, will invoke a hunger for exploration you felt when you first touched a modular synth.  Aurora uses a phase




					www.qubitelectronix.com


----------



## fig (Jul 1, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Any chance that’s the stereo deflector I suggested a while back? 😍
> 
> Edit: no dual gang pots— is it a Gen loss?


I think it’s a


Bricksnbeatles said:


> I’ve been looking into the fxcore a lot. Probably gonna order one and a dip adapter to start breadboarding with. I had a really cool chorus idea, but I think the FV1 is just a tad bit too weak to handle it at the capacity if like.


I’ve got an FXCore dev board. You want?


----------



## Funnel (Jul 1, 2022)

Robert said:


> I mean come on, check this out.  (Daisy powered)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please, that sounds amazing! I’m looking forward to the release of more Daisy projects.


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2022)

Funnel said:


> Yes please, that sounds amazing! I’m looking forward to the release of more Daisy projects.



I just have to figure out a way to squeeze an additional 12 spare hours into each day.....


----------



## fig (Jul 1, 2022)

…and remember kids, no hot-swapping!

Okay, that was for me.


----------



## Funnel (Jul 1, 2022)

Robert said:


> I just have to figure out a way to squeeze an additional 12 spare hours into each day.....


We’ll if anyone can figure that out, it’s you!


----------



## Robert (Jul 1, 2022)

fig said:


> …and remember kids, no hot-swapping!
> 
> Okay, that was for me.



Yeah I learned that one the hard way myself.


----------



## spi (Jul 2, 2022)

What anniversary is the Perpetua coming out before?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 2, 2022)

spi said:


> What anniversary is the Perpetua coming out before?


that, the binaura, and the spillway are the bonuses for the 20th anniversary deluxe edition


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 2, 2022)

Robert said:


> Ahhh, I take it you never heard the Super Daydream patch running on the Daisy....
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/pedalpcb%2Fsuperdaydream
> ...


that sounds fantastic! I think I'll definitely have to pick up a terrarium board soon! good to know about the tap tempo and stereo compatibility. I see no reason an analog dry path (with blend knob) and mechanical bypass couldn't be implemented to free up the sixth pot input for an additional parameter control if necessary too– would be a waste to do in most situations, but I can think of a few things that might be interesting. That gives me some ideas.... 



Robert said:


> I mean come on, check this out.  (Daisy powered)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sounds from that are way impressive, but even more impressive is that light show! man, eurorack stuff can be real gorgeous sometimes. I love inlaid light features like that.



fig said:


> I think it’s a
> 
> I’ve got an FXCore dev board. You want?


Think it's a what? a ghost? 👻
I don't think I knew they had a dedicated dev board, or if I did know, I forgot. 
Do I want? If you have no use for it I'd certainly love to give it a go. Did you ever get a chance to mess around and make fun sounds with it, or too busy holding contests and programming moon-pie-defacing sleeper agents? 😉


----------



## Robert (Jul 2, 2022)

spi said:


> What anniversary is the Perpetua coming out before?



Unfortunately the FV-1 supply shortage put this project on hold...  



Bricksnbeatles said:


> I see no reason an analog dry path (with blend knob) and mechanical bypass couldn't be implemented to free up the sixth pot input for an additional parameter control if necessary too–



The six pot inputs are a limit of the Terrarium design only.... The Seed itself has 31 GPIO pins that you can use in any way you choose. Including using shift registers to increase that number to virtually infinite.


----------



## szukalski (Jul 2, 2022)

The one time that Europe isn’t hit by a supply chain challenge and you go and kill the project.. 😅

But seriously, weird as fuck.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 2, 2022)

Robert said:


> The six pot inputs are a limit of the Terrarium design only.... The Seed itself has 31 GPIO pins that you can use in any way you choose. Including using shift registers to increase that number to virtually infinite.



Interesting about the GPIO pins- I had looked at the data sheet very briefly and saw that it says pots can be used on any Analog-GPIO/ADC pin, and on the pinout I initially only saw pins 22-28 as ADC pins, which was where I got my 6-pot number from, but I see that 29-32 as well as 35 are ADC pins as well. Not sure what a Peripheral GPIO means in this scenario (pins 2-15), or why the two digital GPIO pins couldn't be used as pot inputs, but that's stuff to learn about as I go along.


----------



## Robert (Jul 2, 2022)

The Perpetua started as a single effect (infinite sustainer), but the design evolved into it's own platform similar to the Arachnid / Pythagoras for other momentary-footswitch activated effects (such as pitch dive bombs, through-zero flange like the Zero-point, etc)

The Daisy is the most likely candidate, yes.    Like you mentioned, around that time the Daisy was also affected by the shortage, but that's all over now and they're readily available. 

This is why I left sourcing the FV-1 IC up to the builder...   It's easier for you to buy what you need from whichever vendor is lucky enough to have them than it is for me to try to source enough to supply everyone.    I tried to get one last batch for the 5 year anniversary, but alas, the waitlist was still just _too_ long.


----------



## fig (Jul 2, 2022)

Robert said:


> The Perpetua started as a single effect (infinite sustainer), but the design evolved into it's own platform similar to the Arachnid / Pythagoras for other momentary-footswitch activated effects (such as pitch dive bombs, through-zero flange like the Zero-point, etc)
> 
> The Daisy is the most likely candidate, yes.    Like you mentioned, around that time the Daisy was also affected by the shortage, but that's all over now and they're readily available.
> 
> This is why I left sourcing the FV-1 IC up to the builder...   It's easier for you to buy what you need from whichever vendor is lucky enough to have them than it is for me to try to source enough to supply everyone.    I tried to get one last batch for the 5 year anniversary, but alas, the waitlist was still just _too_ long.


Shortage? I found four more behind a plant on the kitchen counter the other day.


----------



## HamishR (Jul 2, 2022)

Was a time I knew what the heck you guys were talking about.  No longer...


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jul 2, 2022)

Hey @PedalPCB and @Bricksnbeatles can you give me a dummy's rundown on the daisy seed/terrarium?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 2, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Hey @PedalPCB and @Bricksnbeatles can you give me a dummy's rundown on the daisy seed/terrarium?


I’m a dummy myself. Only started learning about it thru forum posts and data sheets yesterday.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 2, 2022)

Robert said:


> Ahhh, I take it you never heard the Super Daydream patch running on the Daisy....
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/pedalpcb%2Fsuperdaydream
> ...


Have you shared that Daisy program?  Great sounds!


----------



## Robert (Jul 2, 2022)

zgrav said:


> Have you shared that Daisy program?  Great sounds!



I haven't, it's not quite finished.   I think that demo was actually running on my Petal before I designed the Terrarium.

Hear that high frequency whine?  This was created before we learned how to eliminate that and I haven't had a chance to revisit it.

Every time I listen to it though, it makes me want to get my act into high gear and bring it back to life.



Harry Klippton said:


> Hey @PedalPCB and @Bricksnbeatles can you give me a dummy's rundown on the daisy seed/terrarium?



Ever used an Arduino or Teensy?   It's similar to that but tailored specifically towards audio projects.    You can get a lot more info on their site, but it's basically a little plug-in breadboard capable module powered by an ARM Cortex-M7 MCU (I have computers with less power).    The things it can do are just amazing, every time I play with it I'm like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 2, 2022)

Robert said:


> I haven't, it's not quite finished.   I think that demo was actually running on my Petal before I designed the Terrarium.
> 
> Hear that high frequency whine?  This was created before we learned how to eliminate that and I haven't had a chance to revisit it.
> 
> ...


Good to have some "extra" projects in line just in case there is ever any downtime!    Congratulations on 5 years with the site.  Great milestone for sure.


----------

